# (بقلمى) هل تعلم ان الحب له مرحلتين ؟



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

اكيد حصلك او سمعت من حد من اصحابك السيناريو ده :
اتنين بيحبوا بعض جدا وبيضربوا بقصتهم المثل و محدش يتوقع بدا انهم ينفصلوا من كتر الغرق فى الحب والوعد بالوفاء الى الابد
the end
بعد سنة او سنة ونص انفصلوا ....اه انفصلوا !​ 
و السبب (مش لان ربنا مش راضى عن العلاقة دى !!) ...السبب حسب كلامهم :
ان الحب راح ...او المشاعر دبلت ..
او تسمع جملة : مش حاسة انى بحبه زى الاول...
او يبتدى واحد من الاتنين يجيلوا افكار سلبية و يقول لنفسه "انا اخترت غلط...لو كنت اخترت صح كانت مشاعرى مهديتش كدة او مارحتش" و جايز ينفصل او مينفصلش خوفا على جرح الاخر او لانه اتجوز خلاص !!​ 
فى الحقيقة هو الحب مراحش و لا حاجة !
اللى بيمروا بيه ده طبيعى جدا
المشكلة هنا فى عدم ادراك الذات (و اللى تابع معايا الموضوع ده من هنا هيبقى فاهم قصدى)​ 
هنا الشخص ميعرفش ان الحب مرحلتين ...وان هو كان فى المرحلة الاولى ...و ان العمر الافتراضى للمرحلة دى انتهى و المفروض يدخل على المرحلة التانية (اللى هى ملامحها و احاسيسها مختلفة) ...فبيعانى صراع نفسى بسبب انه مش عارف ايه اللى بيحصله و بيحصل لمشاعره ...فبيستنتج ان الحب راح او انه اختار غلط
و بسبب ده معظم العلاقات مش بتستمر بعد فقدان المشاعر الملتهبة​ 
طب عايزيين نفهم ايه قصة المرحلتين دول​ 
*المرحلة الاولى*
نقدر نسميها مرحلة *"الوقوع فى الحب"* او الاسم العلمى ليها *"الحب الانفعالى"*
و دى معظمنا جربها يعنى و انا بحكى هتلاقى نفسك بتقول : اه..اه ..حصل ...صحححح
الدافع الاساسى فيها مشاعر الحماس و النشاط و الادرينالين فى حضور الطرف الاخر
فى المرحلة دى كل طرف بيشوف الاخر بلا اخطاء (خلوا بالكوا النقطة دى خطيرة افتكروها)
والطرفين مش محتاجين يبذلوا اى جهد علشان العلاقة تنجح (العملية ماشية بالقصور الذاتى العاطفى !)
مستعدين يضحوا من اجل بعض و مش مضايقهم اى خدمات او تضحيات من اجل الاخر على العكس دى مصدر فرحة و بهجة
كل طرف عايز يسعد التانى وبينجحوا فى كدة بسهولة​ 
الخطير : ان كل طرف بيعتقد جازما ان هيحتفظ بتلك الاثارة الى الابد !
لكن ده مش بيحصل .....فلو مكنش عنده دراية بيبدأ يشعر بالتشويش و الهواجس انه اخطأ الاختيار
العمر الافتراضى للفترة دى من سنة لسنتين حسب كل شخص (انا شخصيا كانت معايا سنة و نص)​ 
*المرحلة التانية*
طب ايه حكاية المرحلة التانية دى و ازاى ندخلها ؟
تسمى مرحلة *"الحب الذى يدوم"* او *"حب الرفيق"*
المرحلة التانية بعكس الحب الانفعالى بتحتاج لجهد و ادراك علشان تدخلها و تعيش بيها... لو قدرت تدخلها النتايج هتبقى مذهلة
و لو معرفتش تدخلها لاى سبب ما يبقى العلاقة مش هتكمل ...و لو كملت من غير ادراك و جهد هتفشل ...و للعلم ده سر مشاكل كتير من الازواج​

اما ايه سبب الفشل انك تدخلها
و ازاى تنجح فى دخولها عمليا
و ازاى تطور المستوى التانى بعد ما تدخله
ف ........
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2956214&postcount=35
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2957652&postcount=40

للحديث بقية​ 
مراجع
كتاب : things i wish i'd known before we got married
by : dr.chapman​​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2011)

*يا حلااااااوة مواضيعك يا كريتيك 
بجد موضووووووع رووووعة ومميز
متاااااابعة وبشدة​*


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2011)

طب ولو شخص بيبقى شايف الاخر فيه عيوب فعلا من المرحلة الاولى يبقى مش طبيعى ولا ايه ههههههه لانى بحس انى عارفاها العيوب دى من البداية
والمرحلة التانية دى هى عبارة عن ايه يعنى؟

بجد راائعة مواضيعك دايما يا كيرى


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2011)

يا روعة مواضيعك يا كريتك
ومتابع​


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2011)

حلو يا كريتيك متابعه معاك 
بس بسرعه مش كل اسبوع حلقه هههههههه


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2011)

الله عليك بجد موضوعك رائع فعلا
شكرا الك اخى الحبيب


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*تسلم أيدك
ويسلم قلمك
موضوع أكثر من رائع
شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2011)

كلام حلو بس برده ميمنعش

ان ممكن طرف يكون اكتشف حاجة مكنتش باينة فى الطرف التانى بعد فترة

شكرا كريتك للمواضيع الحلوة


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ككلام نظرى جميل جداً
اانا شخصياً علاقه ما قعدت فيها اكتر من سنتين ونص
ومن اول العلاقه وانا بشوف الغلط كويس جدا ومكنش عندى تضحيات فى اخطاء الغير ومكنتش شايفه الملاك الارضى على العكس كنت بحاول اصلح اى اخطاء بالذات الاخطاء اللى بتهدد العلاقه بشده
مراحل الحب بتختلف من انسان لاخر
يعنى مثلاً فى اشخاص بتحب الحب الهرمى 
بمعنى أن حبها عامل زى الهرم اول ما بيبدء بيبقى نارى جدا ومع الوقت بيبتدى يقل لحد ما بتوصل لقمة الهرم فالحب بيكون شبه متوقف او معدوم
وده من وجهة نظرى ( وجهة نظر عملياً )  ان الفتره دى مش المرحله الاؤلى للحب لا ، الحاله دى بتسمى الفتور العاطفى بتيجى حالة فتور للعاطفه
وده ناتج عن سببين اما تحقيق كل ما يمكن تحقيقه من منظور الحب
او الفشل فى تحقيق بعض رغبات الشخص فى الحب وفى كلتا الحالتين الانسان بيحس ان مشاعره وقفت 
هنا اللى بيقع فى المرحله دى اما يجدد حبه بطريقته الشخصيه
اما بينقاد للحاله اللى هو فيها وبينفصل عن الطرف الاخر بدوافع نبيله او فى مظهرها نبيله
على أى حال
الحب يختلف من شخص لأخر ولكل منا تصرفاته وظروف علاقته
فتجربة عدة اشخاص للحب لا تمكننا من الاجزام بان الجميع هكذا
الحب بيختلف تبعاً لخبرات الشخص فى الحب
والخبرات مش ديماً نابعه من الشخص وانما ممكن تكون مكتسبه من الاخرين
تحياتى لقلمك ولشخصك*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

كريتك كلامك نظري وعلمي ونفسي كمان في نسبة كبيرة من الصح
انما عمليا فانا كاره الحب حاليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ، فرأيي هيكون انهزامي وغلط


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*انا جاية ارخم وامشى :a63:​*


----------



## م المجدلية (25 أغسطس 2011)

موضووع رااائع أستاذ كريتيك

وكلامك صحييح

شكرااا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا حلااااااوة مواضيعك يا كريتيك ​*
> *بجد موضووووووع رووووعة ومميز*​
> *متاااااابعة وبشدة *


ميرسى يا روزيتا الاروع هو تشجيعك 


جيلان قال:


> طب ولو شخص بيبقى شايف الاخر فيه عيوب فعلا من المرحلة الاولى يبقى مش طبيعى ولا ايه ههههههه لانى بحس انى عارفاها العيوب دى من البداية
> والمرحلة التانية دى هى عبارة عن ايه يعنى؟
> 
> بجد راائعة مواضيعك دايما يا كيرى


بتبقى علامة على النضج بس المهم انه يحط وزن للعيوب دى و يناقشها مع الطرف الاخر و يحاول يشوف ليها حل و الا ينهى العلاقة لو معندوش استعداد انه يتعامل مع العيوب دى لمدى الحياة ... الوقوع فى الحب مش شرط يجيب زواج ناجح ...فى ناس بتتغاضى عن كل حاجة فى سبيل "الوقوع فى الحب" دول اتفرجى على حالتهم بعد الجواز بست شهور !
المرحلة التانية هنتكلم عليها بالتفصيل كمان شوية :smile02




SALVATION قال:


> يا روعة مواضيعك يا كريتك​​​
> ومتابع​


ميرسى استاذى ربنا يخليك مرورك اسعدنى



sparrow قال:


> حلو يا كريتيك متابعه معاك
> بس بسرعه مش كل اسبوع حلقه هههههههه


هههههههه ميرسىيا اسبارو اول لما افضى هنزل باقيته




النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم أيدك​​*​​
> *ويسلم قلمك*
> *موضوع أكثر من رائع*
> 
> *شكرا جدا الرب يباركك*​​



ربنا يخليك على تشجيعك الدائم اساذن النهيسى
انا سعيد بوجودك جنبى دائما ​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

> كلام حلو بس برده ميمنعش
> ان ممكن طرف يكون اكتشف حاجة مكنتش باينة فى الطرف التانى بعد فترة
> شكرا كريتك للمواضيع الحلوة


ما هو "بعد فترة" دى بيكون بداية هدوء المشاعر و بداية طغيان العقل (فبيبتدى ياخد بالو من العيوب و بيتغاضى عنها كمان مع انه واخد باله !) و ده تمهيد للمرحلة التانية



> *ككلام نظرى جميل جداً*
> *اانا شخصياً علاقه ما قعدت فيها اكتر من سنتين ونص*
> *ومن اول العلاقه وانا بشوف الغلط كويس جدا ومكنش عندى تضحيات فى اخطاء الغير ومكنتش شايفه الملاك الارضى على العكس كنت بحاول اصلح اى اخطاء بالذات الاخطاء اللى بتهدد العلاقه بشده*
> *مراحل الحب بتختلف من انسان لاخر*
> ...


هلا يا معلم ثانكس على التفاعل الجامد
بص انا احترم رأيك انه كلام نظرى لكن رأيى انا واثق انه مش مجرد كلام نظرى
بسبب بسيط ان الكلام ده انا ملخصه من 3 كتب نفسية لاستشاريين زواج لمدة 30 سنة فكلامهم مبنى على خبرة حقيقية وطويلة جدا و الاف الحالات مش مجرد نظريات او خبرة و لا اتنين و لا حتى عشرة زينا
بالنسبة انك طولت فمحدش قال ان العلاقة نفسها عمرها محدد ..انا بقول فترة الانفعال هى اللى عمرها محدد .. يعنى انا مثلا لما حبيت بعد سنة اكدب عليك لو قلتلك ان انفعالى و اثارتى زى اول شهر ...فهمت قصدى ؟
فبيختلف من واحد للتانى بقا رد فعله لما الاثارة تروح او تهدى ...فيه ناس زيك تكمل لحد لسنتين و نص ...فيه ناس زيى متكملش ...فيه ناس بتتجوز ...و هكذا لاسباب كتير جدا حسب كل شخص.... لسة هتكلم فى النقطة دى فى باقى الموضوع بالتفصيل

*



بمعنى أن حبها عامل زى الهرم اول ما بيبدء بيبقى نارى جدا ومع الوقت بيبتدى يقل لحد ما بتوصل لقمة الهرم فالحب بيكون شبه متوقف او معدوم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هى دى المرحلة التانية يا برنس *
*المسألة مش معدوم و لا حاجة*
*المسألة ان الاثارة راحت و دخلت فى علاقة اعمق و عقلانية اكتر و محتاجة جهد عقلى علشان تنجحها*
*و احيانا بينعدم خالص لان مافيش توافق من الاول لكن الانفعال و الاثارة هو اللى مخليكم تكملوا ...فأول لما الانفعال يهدى تكتشف اساسا انه مش مناسب ليك و متكملش*
*انت كدة هتخلينى اتكلم عن المرحلة التانية دلوقت و انا مش عايز *
*يا معلم انت بتقول كلام صح جدا و متفق مع كلامى بس صياغتك غير صياغتى مش اكتر :smile02*



> كريتك كلامك نظري وعلمي ونفسي كمان في نسبة كبيرة من
> انما عمليا فانا كاره الحب حاليا
> 
> 
> ...


كييييييرووووو اطلع من المود ده ابوس ايديك 
انت قشر بس :gy0000:


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *انا جاية ارخم وامشى :a63:​*


تسجيل رخامة يعنى :gun: 



sakae قال:


> موضووع رااائع أستاذ كريتيك​
> 
> وكلامك صحييح​
> شكرااا​
> ...


ميرسى لمرورك الرائع
ارجو تنادينى بأسمى حاف بأخوية كدة من غير القاب :smil6:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> تسجيل رخامة يعنى :gun:
> 
> 
> :smil6:



*ايوون ماليش نفس اناقش :nunu0000:​*


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ايوون ماليش نفس اناقش :nunu0000:*​


ليه طب سجلى اعتراض على اللى معترضة عليه من غير نقاش
عارفك انا بتحبى تعترضى :act31:


----------



## م المجدلية (25 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> تسجيل رخامة يعنى :gun:
> 
> 
> ميرسى لمرورك الرائع
> ارجو تنادينى بأسمى حاف بأخوية كدة من غير القاب :smil6:


 

طيب أخي كريتيك :smil12:  ^^


شكرااا لك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> ليه طب سجلى اعتراض على اللى معترضة عليه من غير نقاش
> عارفك انا بتحبى تعترضى :act31:




*هههههههههه صدقنى مكنتش هعترض بس كنت هتناقش فقط :gun:​*


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2011)

*كالعاده موضوع متميز .... ولكنى تقريباً اختلف معك ...
الحب ليس مراحل ولا شئ ..........
الحب نحن نفهمه خطأ .... ونسير فيه خطأ ..... ونتممه خطأ ..... وعندما يبدأ بالتصحيح ... نكتشف اننا كنا خطأ ... ونعالج الخطأ بخطأ اكبر ...

طبعا كلامى مش مفهوم .... هوضح اكثر 

هناك اسس لنقد اى قصيده منها .... خطأ الانسياب العاطفى .....
تفشل اى قصيده مهما كانت محبوكه ورائعه ... ان وقع الشاعر فى خطأ الانسياب العاطفى ... اى سلط الضوء على العاطفه واهمل الجانب العقلى ..

هكذا الشباب فى الحب .... بلا استثناء يقعون فى خطأ الانسياب العاطفى ..
فيكون حبهم مجرد سيل من العواطف الغامره .. نظراً لعدة عوامل .. الاعجاب .. اللهفه لامتلاك حبيب ... الضغوط الاسريه التى تجعلهم عادةً يبحثون عن السعاده خارج المنزل ... والمراهقه ...
فيكون اندفاع عاطفى دون اى مسانده او دعم عقلى ... فيرووا الحبيب ملاك بلا اخطاء ... وكما قال الحكماء :
مراية الحب عمياء ...
مرآه المرأه كامله لا ترى اخطاء فى حبيبها ...
وعندما يحدث الارتباط ... وكل طرف يطمئن لان حبيب العمر اصبح ملكاً له ... وعندما تلقى الحياه .. بأحمالها واعبائها على عواتقهم ... ويبدأ المنطق يقتحم حياتهم ... ينقشع هذا اللون الوردى ... ويفيقوا على حقائق مريره .. مثل :
ليست هذه التى احببتها ..
لماذا حبيبى تغير على ...
لم يكن فيه كل هذه الاخطاء قبل الزواج ..
وكأن الزواج بيركب الطرفين عفريت ويقلبهم من ملايكه لشياطين .......

خلاصة القول .... 
يجب ان يتحد العقل والقلب معاً لانجاح اى قصة حب ... وتحقيق استمرارية الحياه .... لا ان يقود القلوب البدايه ... فتكون احلام ورديه ناعمه فقط .. ولا ان يكتب العقل النهايه .. فتكون سوداء قاسيه فقط ...
الوسطيـــــــه ... هل الحل ..

اعتذر للأطاله .... وتسجيل متابعه لبقية السلسله ..
ربنا يباركك كريتيك ..
*​


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2011)

هلا white angle
انتى تناولتى نقطة عدم النضج ففى الحب الرومانسى
و ده احد اسباب فشل الدخول فى المرحلة التانية لانك غير مؤهل اصلا لدخولها
(انتى مش مقتنعة اصلا بوجود مرحلة تانية و مش هتقتنعى غير لما تمرى بالمرحلة دى....اعتقد انى لو قريت الكلام ده من غير ما اكون مريت بيها مكنتش هقتنع بردو)
و تناولتى نقطة غاية فى الاهمية كنت هفتح موضع مخصوص بيها :
ان "الوقوع فى الحب" ليس اساسا لقيام زواج ناجح
وان المفروض العقل يختار مجردا عن العواطف على اسس تانية كتير غير التعلق العاطفى

انا شايف انك اختلفتى معايا فى قضايا منقشتهاش اساسا :smil8:
انتى كدة هتحرقيلى باقى موضايعى 30:


----------



## عاشقة البحر (26 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا موضوع جميلة مملؤة بالحكمة نحتاج ان نسمعها *الحب بيختلف تبعاً لخبرات الشخص فى الحب *


----------



## bob (26 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع جامد كالعادة يا كريتيك 
انا حستناك تختارلي الزوزة بقي بطريقة علمية معملية* leasantr


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> كييييييرووووو اطلع من المود ده ابوس ايديك
> انت قشر بس :gy0000:



استغفر الله
مش للدرجادي يابني


----------



## zama (27 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة عجبني جداً رأئ أخويا *Mina el batal* ، حبيت أقييم رده ، راح المنتدي قالي لأ و الحوار دا .. (( ردك الهرمي ممتاز جداً )) ..​ عجبني تعليق أختي *white angle* من خلال إلقاء الضوء علي قضية الأنسياب العاطفي ، التطرق للمحرك الرئيسي للمشاعر ..​ إعجابي بأراء أخواتي السالف ذكرهم تأصل بأعجابي بأطر الموضوع أساساً ..​ مش هختلف و لا هتفق الموضوع بسيط .       ​ ياريت و النبي يا أخي بلدنا تنتج شوية لأن العدد بيزيد و الإنتاج بينعدم يعني كارثة ، القضية مش بالمشاعر ..​ عارف أحسن حاجة أنك تكون قوي جداً ما أقصد القوة العضلية ، لكن النفسية تاخد الصدمة وتكمل بردو ،​ شوف بإختصار المراهق عديم الخبرة " أبن بيته اللي مشتغلش "  لجانب رفضه لمبدأ المشورة و الأخذ بالخبرة ، فدا هيطلع عين أهله لأنه بياخد مقلب ع السيراميك زي الفل ، يا إما البنوتة بتسيبه و بترشق في أول واحد جاهز (( هي محبتوش عشان سواد عيونه ، هي حبته لأنها نفسها تعيش اللحظة وأخطأت بالأختيار و عادة البنت بتفوء أسرع من الولد لأنها عارفه هي عايزة أيه كويس ، أصلهم ناصحين أوووووووي )) ، يا إما بيكتشف أن ثرموستات مشاعره فريونها ذهب مع الريح يعني أكتشف أنه أختار خطأ ..​ لما الشاب بيكبر شوية بيكون أووووووووه لالالالالالالالالالالا ، مالياته أتحسنت نوعاً و خبرته ممكن تكون أتكونت إلي حد ما ، فبيكون هدفه الرئيسي مُنصب علي تكوين أسرة لأجل أنه يجيب المحروس أبنه أو البرنسيسة بنته فبالتالي بيقع في أخطاء عن غير قصد أو بيتجاهل الأخطاء اللي ممكن تكون بشريكة حياته بعلة إن مفيش حد كامل وعامل نفسي عنده هو التوتر عشان سنه و المنظر الإجتماعي وتحقيق هدفه بالزواج ، دا بحسب تفكيره علي أن الأرتباط هدف أساساً ..​ ==​ شوف حبيبي مع إحترامي لعقول الفلاسفة المسترشد بفكرها ، أسمحلي أقولك إن الفكر العربي عموماً بجملته كدا يختلف عن الفكر ال*غ*ربي من حيث قضية الحب و المشاعر و الليلة دي ..​ بإختصار ووضوح بنلاقي المراهق العربي أياً كان مستواه الإجتماعي بيشوف الحب و المشاعر و القضية دي من منظور شهواني و مش عارف يعمل أيه ، فأول فريسة بتقع تحت أيديه بيشبك معاها و طبعاً والأخطاء أمسك ورقة و عدها ، القضية إن الشخص العربي يتشدق بالسلوك السوي والمؤدب أخلاقياً و يغسل وجهه بالتدين المخادع _ اللي بنقول عليه أخرة الخطية توبة ولو أنها مش توبة صادقة _ بإختلاف الديانات ، كل اللي بيعمله العربي أنه بيقنن شهوته و قال أيه بيسميه حب ؟؟ !! ..​ المراهق الغربي أنا شايفه أفضل بمراحل لأنه واقعي و صريح وإلي حد ما جرئ مع ذاته ، طبعاً سلوكيات الفرد الغربي بالنسبة لمجتمعنا الشرقي تعتبر إنحلال و تسيب والناس تبصلها من تحت النضارة لكن الحقيقة لما حد فيهم بيحب بيكون أمييييييييين جداً و وفي ، اللي كان مراهق دا لما بيكبر شوية بيكون جدع أووووووي و بيعرف يحب و يكون علاقة صح لأنه طلع أساساً بدون عقد و حرمان بدليل بسيط مش بنشوف برا حالات إنفصال كتير ليه يعني متصلي عليهم ؟؟ طبعاً لأ ، لكن لأنه شخص متزن نتيجه فكره الواقعي وعاطفته الحقيقية الغير شهوانية ولأنه عنده هدف حقيقي بيسعي إليه فبيحاول جاهداً أن يحافظ علي سلامة نفسيته ليتخطي أي معرقل ..​ موقف شوفته بإختصار : شاب عربي عامل نفسه قرد و راح يربط كلام مع بنت _جنسيتها إنجليزية _ الموقف أنتهي أنها ضربته بالقلم و قالتله أنها مرتبطة ..​ من خلال المنظور العربي للموقف الكلام هيطلع بأنها بنت مؤدبة و متدينة و من عيلة و الكلام اللذيذ دا ..​ من خلال المنظور الغربي للموقف فهي بنت وفية جداً لأنها لو نفذت كلام الولد أساساً دا مش هيقلل من أدبها _لأنها ما أنقصت من شأن شخص ما لتوصف بقليلة الأدب _ ولكن هيقلل من وفائها و صدقها مع ذاتها أولاً ..​ أساساً منظور العرب عن الأدب به بعض الثغرات التي تحتاج لتقويم ..​ شوف أنا مش بدين حد ، اللي عايز يغلط هو حر ، بس أهم حاجة يسد الفاتورة فوق ..​ بشتي الطرق أنا عايش بمجتمع متدني و مخادع مهما كان مستواه الإجتماعي علواً ،​ الحل : تنفيذ رؤيتك بعد دراستها حتي لو هتخسر بعض الشخصيات حتي لو كانوا مقربين *ظاهرياً* ..​ ​ ==​ ​ بعيداً عن قضية المشاعر (( أجازة لحظة بعد إذنك )) في موضوع تاني له ثقله الإجتماعي و له مؤشرات واضحة ​ ​ مياة النيل تحت التهديد : لو المياة أختفت يبئا زراعة bye bye يبئا الحياة بخ " من لا يملك قوته لا يملك كرامته " ، مع العلم أن مصر بتهدر حوالي 80% من حصتها النيلية ، لاحظ أنها قضية عامة يعني يفترض التفكير بدوري هيكون عامل أزاي ؟؟ ​ ​ أزمة البنزين : سببها برأيئ إن الحكومة عايزة ترفع الدعم عنه فهتغليه بشكل مختلف عن رفع السعر فجأة و الناس تقولك حقوق الشعب وهتغني ع الوتر دا ، يفضل تقديم أقتراحات لأن الأزمة لو وصلت للسولار حتي المواصلات العامة التعبانة مش هنلائيها و إن وجدت الأسعار هتبئا فلكية .. ​ ​ أزمة البذور الزراعية : المستوردين بيجبولنا أنواع تحت الصفر ، الأسعار نار ، هينتج تبعيات كتيرة عن الموضوع دا ..​ ​ أزمة القمح : حالياً 80 % من أحتياجنا بنستورده ..​ ​ خلي بالكم الأزمات دي غير الأزمات المتعلقة بكرسي الحكم و السياسة ..​ ​ الأزمات كتيرة أووووووووووووي ، مش بحرج كيان أي حد ، بقول نفكر سوا بالحلول و ممكن نتصرف أزاي ؟؟ أو هنصعد الموضوع أزاي ؟؟ لازم نخرج من بوتقة البيت و الإعتماد ع الأهل و المسئوليين ..​ ​ ياريت نشترك سوا بالمقترحات ، لو هنستسلم يبئا كل شخص يدور له علي بلد إن لقي ..​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

زاما نورتنى جد و وحشنى ردودك
انا مبسوط جدا بتفاعل الناس مع الموضوع و مبسوط بالاراء المختلفة اللى بتثرى الموضوع
طب انا فى اطار ردك عايز اقول رأيى فى النقطة اللى اتكرر اثارتها علشان نبقى على نور
انا اتكلمت عن مرحلتين و بلااا بلااا
بعيدا عن المرحلتين و قبلهم
فى علامات لو لقيتها اعرف ان الشخص غير ناضج و غير مهيئ للاختيار الصح و لا تقولى مرحلة و لا اتنين هو مش هيفلح اساسا :

العلامات :
شخص يعتقد متوهما انه قادر على الاختيار الصحيح فى سن صغيرة (يتوهم النضج الكامل)
شخص يعترف بالحب من اول نظرة
شخص يعتقد انه سهل عليه يميز بين الحب الحقيقى و المغامرة الرومانسية (حب الحب نفسه)
شخص لديه توقعات وهمية و نظرات افلاطونية عن الزواج حيث يتوهم ان :
-الناس اللى بتحب بعض عمرهم ما هيتخانقوا
-المصاعب و المتعاب لا تؤثر فى العاقة او تضعفها
شخص يعتقد ان الزواج من شخص غير مناسب افضل من البقاء اعزب
شخص يعتقد ان الحب يدوم مدى الحياة بدون اى جهد او عمل على ادامته
شخص (متسريع) على الجواز
و اخيرا : شخص قراره كله قائم على "الحب" و اهمل باقى العوامل معتقدا ان الحب سيقف امام الجبال العاتية !

كل دول خارج نطاق موضوعنا اساسا و كان المفروض انوه قبل الموضوع
دول ملهمش الكلام اللى فى الموضوع و لا موجه ليهم
دول ليهم يستنوا شوية لما الحياة تمدهم بالتجارب و ينضجوا


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع ممتاز كريتك مش محتاج اقولك بيعجبنى تفكيرك لانك عارف 
اسفة على تأخيرى فى الرد انا قريت الموضوع من فترة ومقدرتش ارد 
كلامك صحيح انا شخصيا لااعترف بالحب من اول نظرة ومن اول همسة ولا الكلام ده كلها انفعالات لاتدوم 
انما الحب الحقيقى needs effort محتاج مجهود علشان تحافظ عليه ومحتاج تنازلات ومحتاج عقلية متفاهمه تقدر تحتوى الطرف الاخر 
المشكلة ان الناس بسبب الافلام ربنا يسامحها بتفتكر ان الحب عملية automatic يعنى علشان بنحب بعض دلوقتى هنفضل نحب بعض automatically طول العمر من غير مجهود لا بيحتاج مجهود وشغل ومحاولات 

العلامة الصحيحة فى نظرى لنجاح الحب والعلاقة هو انك فوق كل شئ بعد انتهاء فترة هيجان المشاعر الاولى انك تفضل بتحب رفقة شريكك ده وتحبه كصديق ورفيق وتحب التواجد معاه والكلام معاه ويكون هو اقرب صديق ليك 
*


----------



## zama (27 أغسطس 2011)

متشكر حبيبي لبشاشتك ..

الــ paragraph اللي أتكتب من جانبك بالأزرق فهمته ، عايز توصلي أيه بالرسالة (( وين الجزء الخبري )) ؟؟

متفق مع أيه ولا مختلف مع أيييييييه ؟؟

أستأذنك حدد محاور واضحة لا تتركها للأستنتاج ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## white.angel (27 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا شايف انك اختلفتى معايا فى قضايا منقشتهاش اساسا :smil8:
> انتى كدة هتحرقيلى باقى موضايعى 30:


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص .... تعليق اختلاف ..... لحد ما تنزل باقى المواضيع*
*ايتها خدعه :smile02*​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

زاما
انت و white angle اثرته نقطة قلة النضج و الاندفاع العاطفى (و المرتبطة بالمراهقة) و انا متفق معاكوا فيها و تقريبا مش مختلف معاكو فى حاجة لانكوا اضفتوا جوانب تانية للموضوع
انا مش مختلف انا حبيت اضيف على كلامكوا
كل الحكاية انا كنت نسيت انوه فى موضوعى اننا بخاطب ناس تخطت مرحلة قلة النضج
يعنى انا مش بكلم واحد عنده 16 سنة و اقوله ده الحب مرحلتين و مستنيه يعمل بالكلام ده !!

يعنى هنا انت مثلا


> أتحسنت نوعاً و خبرته ممكن تكون أتكونت إلي حد ما ، فبيكون هدفه الرئيسي مُنصب علي تكوين أسرة لأجل أنه يجيب المحروس أبنه أو البرنسيسة بنته فبالتالي بيقع في أخطاء عن غير قصد أو بيتجاهل الأخطاء اللي ممكن تكون بشريكة حياته بعلة إن مفيش حد كامل وعامل نفسي عنده هو التوتر عشان سنه و المنظر الإجتماعي وتحقيق هدفه بالزواج ، دا بحسب تفكيره علي أن الأرتباط هدف أساساً ..


متفق معاك جدا و بسجل اعجابى
و للاسف الشاب فى اختيار شريك حياته ماشى كدة بالفطرة و معتمد على معلوماته و طريقته الذاتية و افكاره المتوارثة او المكتسبة من خبراته او خبرات اصحابه بس
ده الواحد لما يجى ياخد بكلريوس بيذاكر اربع سنين
يجى لما يختار شريكه (اللى هيدوم مدى احياة) يفكر اسبوع و لا شهر بالكتير !!
و غالبا بيقع فى شوية من الغلطات اللى انا قلتها بالازرق فوق
الافكار الافلاطونية السطحية عن الحب و الزواج هى اللى جيبانا لورا



> شوف حبيبي مع إحترامي لعقول الفلاسفة المسترشد بفكرها ، أسمحلي أقولك إن الفكر العربي عموماً بجملته كدا يختلف عن الفكر ال*غ*ربي من حيث قضية الحب و المشاعر و الليلة دي ..



متفق معاك
و ده ميمنعش انى بحاول اعمل بالفكر الصح (اللى هو مش العربى)
او بحاول انشر الفكر ده هنا
للاسف احنا كمسيحيين اكتسبنا عادتهم
لكن فيه امل
انا شايف ان الجيل الجديد ممكن (مع القراية او المحاضرات ذات الفكر المتطور) يبتدى يغير من نظرته للموضوع ده و يكتسب خبرة نظرية يستخدمها عمليا فى الوقت المناسب ,,,, 

بالنسبة للمؤثرات الاجتماعية و المادية دى عايزالها موضوووووووع منفصل كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *موضوع ممتاز كريتك مش محتاج اقولك بيعجبنى تفكيرك لانك عارف *
> *اسفة على تأخيرى فى الرد انا قريت الموضوع من فترة ومقدرتش ارد *
> *كلامك صحيح انا شخصيا لااعترف بالحب من اول نظرة ومن اول همسة ولا الكلام ده كلها انفعالات لاتدوم *
> *انما الحب الحقيقى needs effort محتاج مجهود علشان تحافظ عليه ومحتاج تنازلات ومحتاج عقلية متفاهمه تقدر تحتوى الطرف الاخر *
> ...


 نانسى المفروض انتى تفتحى المواضيع دى مش انا :smile02


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص .... تعليق اختلاف ..... لحد ما تنزل باقى المواضيع*
> *ايتها خدعه :smile02*​


ههههههههههه ده انتى واخدة موقف ثابت بقا


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> نانسى المفروض انتى تفتحى المواضيع دى مش انا :smile02



*هههههههه ليه يعنى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

طب نكمل الموضوع​ 
كنت وقفت عند المرحلة التانية "حب الرفيق" او مرحلة "حب العلاقات طويلة المدى"
و هبدأ بأقتباس من مداخلة نانسى فى وصف المرحلة التانية :
*



العلامة الصحيحة فى نظرى لنجاح الحب والعلاقة هو انك فوق كل شئ بعد انتهاء فترة هيجان المشاعر الاولى انك تفضل بتحب رفقة شريكك ده وتحبه كصديق ورفيق وتحب التواجد معاه والكلام معاه ويكون هو اقرب صديق ليك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*بالظبط
هى مرحلة عقلانية اكتر من الاولى
لان بعد هدوء المشاعر بندى درجة اكبر للعقل انه يفكر و يقيس و يقارن و يستنتج شكل العلاقة على المدى الطويل
و بتبتدى تاخد بالك من اختلافات اكتر و تشوف ازاى هتقدر تتعامل مع الاختلافات دى على المدى الطويل​

النوع ده من الحب هو درجة اعمق و التزام ثابت بالعطاء تجاه الاخر
تخطى مرحلة الخوف من الفشل او الانفصال
بتدرك فيها احتياجات الاخر و بتبذل جهد علشان تحققها و الاخر بيفعل المثل
و علشان ميبقاش كلامنا نظرى
هنكل كمان شوية ازاى عمليا تطور الحب ده و تحافظ عليه​ 

ايه القصة
بعد ما تبتدى عواطف و انفعالات المرحلة الاولى تهدا (رومانسية فترة الوقوع فى الحب)
بتبقى امام منعطفين
يا اما تدخل على المرحلة التانية
يا اما تدخل فى حالة من الجمود ولا انت قادر تنتقل للمرحلة التانية و لا قادر ترجع للاولى​ 
طب اول حاجة عايزيين نعرف ايه موانع الدخول على المرحلة التانية ...او ليه معظم العلاقات (لو لسة محصلش زواج) بتنتهى بعد ما فترة الانفعال الرومانسى تروح :​ 
*اولا :* 
عدم الادراك
لو واحد مش عارف ايه اللى بيحصله او ليه درجة انفعاله خمدت هيتوهم ان الحب انتهى او انه اختار غلط فهينهى العلاقة
و صورة تانية من عدم الادراك ان الشخص يبقى مش عارف ازاى ينتقل لمرحلة تانية او يخرج من حالة الجمود لان ممرش بالفترة دى قبل كدة​ 
*ثانيا : *
فى اشخاص مدمنين للنوع الاول و بيعشقوا الاثارة الرومانسية اللى بتحصل فى المراحل المبكرة ...و ده نوع غير قابل لتحمل المسئولية هو يهوى المغامرات الرومانسية المثيرة فقط ...و يعلم بشكل او باخر حتى لو فى اللاوعى ان احاسيس النوع الثانى مناسبة للزواج اكتر...فلأى سبب مادى او نفسى يرفض الاستمرار و عدم تطور العلاقة​ 
*ثالثا :*
مش هيتطور الحب من المرحلة الاولى للثانية لو احد الشخصين ادرك مبكرا انه اساء الاختيار او ان العلاقة غير سليمة او الظروف غير مناسبة
لان العلاقة دى بتكون هشة و غير قادرة على الصمود و الاستمرار و التطور
يعنى لو الطرفين مش مناسبين لبعض او معندهمش النضج الكافى او مراهقين مش هيقدروا يدفعوا العلاقة للتطور بالقوة و هتنهار ذاتيا بمرور الوقت و هتبقى مصيبة لو اهملوا جمود العلاقة و انهيارها الوشيك و اتجوزوا
طب لو سالتنى ايه اللى خلاهم يحبوا بعض من الاول و ازاى كانوا كويسيين فى المرحلة الاولى ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة :لان المرحلة الاولى هى اللى اتقال عليها "الحب اعمى"
علشان كدة النصيحة انك تستنى شوية على العلاقة لحد لما تهدى او تطول فترة الخطوب
و تستنى لما توصل للنضج الكافى​ 
دى الموانع السلبية
للحديث بقية علشان نتكلم عن الجوانب الايجابية علشان تقدر تطور العلاقة و تستمر​ 
مراجع
كتاب : finding the love of your life
by : dr.neil clark earren​​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 أغسطس 2011)

حقيقي موضوع تحفة رهيب اخر  ستين حاجة بجد
متابعة معاك يا كريتك بس مطولش علينا لحسن الموضوع يبوظ منى ههههههههههههههههههه
فى وقته بجد
ثانكس كتير
​


----------



## zama (28 أغسطس 2011)

تمام يا حبيبي تم الإطلاع علي مداخلتك الأخيرة ..

مُتشكر لــشخصك و لتقديرك و لتعبك ..


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 أغسطس 2011)

شخص يعتقد متوهما انه قادر على الاختيار الضحيح فى سن صغيرة (يتوهم النضج الكامل)
شخص يعترف بالحب من اول نظرة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## جيلان (28 أغسطس 2011)

متابعة يا كيرى ..


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

نتابع...
*اول خطوة لانجاح و تطوير مرحلة "الحب الذى يدوم" هى :*
*"القدرة على ادارة و حل الصراعات"*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2957656#post2957656​ 
للحديث بقية و بشكر المتابعين على متابعتهم الكريمة​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2011)

> لازم تسمع باهتمام
> لو حسست اللى قدامك انك مصغى باهتام و متعاطف مع احساسه و فاهم افكاره و مشاعره ده هيخليه يحس بالراحة وسط الخلاف


بجد يا كريتك انت رهيب لفكرة موضوعك وارشاداته
لى عندك طلب اذا كان فى استطاعتك
ياريت ارشادات للمقبلين على الارتباط ازى اقبل على مرحلة زى دى وابدء فيها ؟وازى اختار شريك حياتى ؟ وازى اعرف انه مناسب ؟
ومرة تانى بسجل اعجابى 
ومتابع معك​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

> ياريت ارشادات للمقبلين على الارتباط ازى اقبل على مرحلة زى دى وابدء فيها ؟وازى اختار شريك حياتى ؟ وازى اعرف انه مناسب ؟


بص علشان ابقى حقانى
الكلام ده انا ملخصه بفهمى من قراية فى كتب نفسية مترجمة مش اختراعى يعنى
هلخص علشانك شوية حاجات من الكتب فى المجال ده بجد حاسس انها ثروة فكرية و مينفعش اطلع عليا لوحدى
يارب الكل يستفاد


----------



## SALVATION (29 أغسطس 2011)

> بص علشان ابقى حقانى


بدون نقاش انت شخص رائع وانا فعلا عاجز عن شكرك
ولو ده هيعطلك تجهلك مش هيديقنى ابداا
يسوع يعوض تعبك​


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*جميل يا كريتيك*
*متابعة معاك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ليك ​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> ولو ده هيعطلك تجهلك مش هيديقنى ابداا​
> يسوع يعوض تعبك


لا مش هيعطلنى
و لما بلاقى حاجة حلوة و جديدة بنزلها
شكرا لتشجيعك الرائع



أنجيلا قال:


> *جميل يا كريتيك*
> *متابعة معاك*


ميرسى نوجا




G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> شكرا ليك​​​
> ​



العفو 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا جاية اقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*























*حب اييييييييييييييه اللي انت جااااااااااااااي تقول علييييييييييييييييه ااااااااااااااااااه *​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه روكا عاملة قلق فى كل حتة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> هههههههههههههه روكا عاملة قلق فى كل حتة


*يا كيري انا لسه عملت حاجةleasantr*
*بص الحب يتخلص في كلمتين لو الاساس صح يبقا هتطلع بالدور التاني:spor2:*​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريت حد يعملك ازالة و نخلص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> يا ريت حد يعملك ازالة و نخلص


*اخس عليك لا مانا هبقا متبتة في الارض بس ها:a63:*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا بس الحب ده مسيطر عظيم على الانسان يعنى حتى لو شايفين اخطاء غيرنا برضو بنحبه


----------

